# Welche Norm FI+Schuko?



## joki007 (23 Oktober 2006)

Hallo alle miteinander!

Ich vebaue seit jeher bei internen Servicesteckdosen sowie bei externen Steckdosenstromkreise eine FI/LS Kombination, da ja bei Stromkreisen mit Schuko-Steckdosen ein Personenschutz mit 30mA vorgeschrieben ist.

Nun möchte aber ein Kunde wissen in welcher Norm diese Vorschrift ferstgehalten ist. Leider kann ich in meiner Normensammlung keinen dezitierten Text dazu finden. Ich habe dies immer als gegeben betrachtet und nicht danach gesucht. Nun frage ich mich halt ob diese Vorschrift auch bei Industrieanlagen und insbesondere bei Servicesteckdosen innerhalb eines Verteilers zwingend erforderlich ist.

Hab im Google mal nachgeforscht, dass einzge was ich herausgefunden hab ist das die Norm EN61008 und EN61009 dieses Thema behandelt...

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich sonst noch einen Text dazu finde, bzw hat jemand einen Ausschnitt aus dem Normentext welcher dieses Thema behandelt...

Wäre euch sehr dankbar...

lg
Joki


----------



## chstad (23 Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

einen Normentext direkt kann ich Dir nicht nennen. Jedoch würde ich den gesunden Menschenverstand argumentieren lassen. Personenschutz im Servicefall - was gibt es hier für Diskussionen?!?
Ansonsten würde ich mich mal an die VDE0100 halten und durchforsten.


----------



## knabi (23 Oktober 2006)

joki007 schrieb:


> Hallo alle miteinander!
> 
> Ich vebaue seit jeher bei internen Servicesteckdosen sowie bei externen Steckdosenstromkreise eine FI/LS Kombination, da ja bei Stromkreisen mit Schuko-Steckdosen ein Personenschutz mit 30mA vorgeschrieben ist.


 
Meinst Du das jetzt allgemein oder nur auf Servicesteckdosen beschrieben? Allgemeingültig ist diese Aussage auf jeden Fall nicht, ich kenne eigentlich auch keine Vorschrift, die für Servicesteckdosen einen FI vorschreibt - auch wenn das natürlich Sinn macht. Wenn man sich mal die Programme der Schaltschrank-Hersteller ansieht, findet man z.B. jede Menge Schaltschrankleuchten mit intgrierter Service-Steckdose und dazu passend Anschlußschnüre und auch Einspeiseautomaten, aber keine FIs.

Die Sicherheitsbauftragten unserer Kunden argumentieren - mit Unterstützung durch die BG - sogar noch anders und fordern für jeden Monteur einen steckbaren FI (sozusagen die "personalisierte" Variante :-D ), den derjenige dann gefälligst für jede Tätigkeit zu verwenden hat, mit Hinweis darauf, daß "er ja nicht wissen könne, ob das Netz, an das er sich ansteckt, auch OK sei"  .

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Ralle (23 Oktober 2006)

@knabi

Wie wäre es denn mit einer ordentlichen Erdung vor jedem Serviceeinsatz, ich denke da so an 1 Flasche Whisky pro Servicetechniker  . Dann gibts mit dem FI keine Probleme  .

Wir haben jedenfalls keine FI vor der Servicesteckdose.


----------



## master (24 Oktober 2006)

*Vde*

Hallo,

hier trifft die VDE 0100 Teil 410 Abschnitt 413.1.3, 413.1.4, 413.1.5 zu.
Gibt allerdings auch noch andere entsprechende Passagen im VDE Werk die ergänzend zu der oben aufgeführten Bestimmung auskunft zu dem Thema geben.


----------



## chstad (24 Oktober 2006)

Also für mich gehört vor jede Servicesteckdose einen FI. Die Schaltschrankleuchten haben ja auch keine Sicherung. Genauso wie die Absicherung ist auch der Rest "extern" zu regeln.
In unserem Betriebseigenen Sondermaschinenbau gehört vor die Servicesteckdosen automatisch ein FI. Auch von externen fordern wir dies.


----------



## joki007 (24 Oktober 2006)

chstad schrieb:


> Also für mich gehört vor jede Servicesteckdose einen FI. Die Schaltschrankleuchten haben ja auch keine Sicherung. Genauso wie die Absicherung ist auch der Rest "extern" zu regeln.
> In unserem Betriebseigenen Sondermaschinenbau gehört vor die Servicesteckdosen automatisch ein FI. Auch von externen fordern wir dies.


 
Genau so sehe ich das auch!
Es ist meiner Meinung nach egal wo die Steckdose platziert ist, es wird eine Person die Steckdose benutzen und somit ist für mich ein Personenschutz vorzusehen... und ein Leitungsschutzschalter alleinen ist eben nur ein Leitungsschutz und wird bei einem Fehlerfall nich ausreichend schützen...

Danke euch 

lg
Joki


----------



## knabi (24 Oktober 2006)

So gesehen müßte ja jede Steckdose mit einem FI ausgerüstet werden, schließlich werden Steckdosen ausschließlich von Personen benutzt  (oder nicht  ?). Das Argument, daß die Schaltschrankleuchte keine eingebaute Sicherung hat, zählt hier nicht - ich habe ja auf die entsprechenden Komponenten der Schaltschrankhersteller verwiesen. Rittal bietet z.B. für die Schaltschrankleuchten (mit integrierter Steckdose) Anschlußelemente für die Einspeisung. Dieses Element enthält einen Leitungsschutzschalter und eine Buchse für die Schaltschrankleuchte - sonst nichts. Ein entsprechendes Element mit FI (oder von mir aus auch FI/LS-Kombination) findet sich im Programm nicht.
Nicht daß wir uns falsch verstehen - ich bin nicht gegen FI-Schutzschalter, ganz im Gegenteil, ich verkaufe die Dinger ja auch gerne  , nur eine Vorschrift für Servicesteckdosen ist mir nicht bekannt.

@Ralle: Gute Idee mit der Whisky-Erdung, aber ob meine Geschäftsleitung da mitspielt  ...


Gruß

Holger


----------



## joki007 (24 Oktober 2006)

knabi schrieb:


> So gesehen müßte ja jede Steckdose mit einem FI ausgerüstet werden, schließlich werden Steckdosen ausschließlich von Personen benutzt  (oder nicht  ?).


 
Hallo Knabi!

So is es, jede Steckdose wird von einer Person benutzt  ... Wie willst du jemanden daran hindern, dass er die Servicesteckdose nicht auch für eine Bohrmaschine,etc,... hernimmt... und da möchte ich nicht wissen was geschieht wenn diese Bohrmaschine einen Gehäuseschluss hat... 

Externe Steckdosen sind aber vorschriftsmäßig mit FI auszustatten, oder gibt es da auch wieder Ausnahmen?

lg
Joki


----------



## knabi (24 Oktober 2006)

Ich würde eher sagen, andersherum: Es gibt Ausnahmen, bei denen die Verwendung eines FIs vorgeschrieben ist. Das betrifft z.B. alle Steckdosen, die im Außenbereich montiert sind, und Steckdosen in Badezimmern, in bestimmten Bereichen von Waschräumen und Großküchen etc.

Ansonsten ist es nicht vorgeschrieben, einen FI zu benutzen. Er gewährleistet ja auch "nur" einen zusätzlichen Personenschutz. Dein Beispiel mit dem Gehäuseschluß der Bohrmaschine dürfte - unter normalen Umständen - zu keinem Personenschaden führen, da entweder (bei Schutzklasse I Geräten, also mit Schutzkontaktstecker) der Gehäuseschluß über den Schutzleiter und die Verbindung N / PE in der Verteilung zu einem Kurzschluß wird, der den Leitungschutzschalter/die Sicherung auslöst, oder (was bei Bohrmaschinen die überwältigende Mehrheit darstellen dürfte: Schutzklasse II, also schutzisoliert) ein Gehäuseschluß bauartbedingt nicht möglich ist, da die metallischen Getriebegehäuse vom elektrischen Teil komplett abgekapselt sind.
Wirkliche Gefährdung der Person treten (theoretisch) nur auf, wenn der Nutzer ein unvorschriftsmäßiges Gerät benutzt, das z.B. eine angescheuerte Anschlußleitung mit blankliegenden Drähten hat, oder unvorschriftsmäßig geändert wurde, beliebtes Beispiel: Schutzklasse I -Gerät, das mit einer zweiadrigen Zuleitung ohne Schutzleiter betrieben wird, weil "gerade nichts anderes zu finden war". 

Und nur ganz nebenbei: Auch ein FI-Schutzschalter garantiert keineswegs das Überleben bei einem Stromschlag. Also nicht auf den FI verlassen, sondern lieber mal die Bohrmaschine / Verlängerungsleitung etc. vor der Arbeit genau unter die Lupe nehmen  

Gruß

Holger


----------



## joki007 (24 Oktober 2006)

Hallo knabi!

Das geht aber schnell mit den Antworten :-D...

Da gebe ich dir schon Recht mit deiner Schilderung, nur lege ich mich trotzdem eher auf die sichere Seite den ich möchte nicht wissen was los ist wenn solch ein eher unwahrscheinlicher Fall eintritt...
Eine Vorschrift gibt es nicht für Servicesteckdosen soweit ich dass nun mitbekommen habe...

Was vestehst du unter Aussenbereich? Für mich ist z.B.: alles ausserhalb meines Schaltschrankes ein Aussenbereich...

lg und Danke für eure zahlreichen und interessanten Postings...
Joki


----------



## knabi (24 Oktober 2006)

Wie gesagt: ich stimme Dir ja zu, daß mehr Sicherheit durch Einsatz von FIs absolut sinnvoll ist...

Außenbereich meint in diesem Fall wirklich nur Bereiche außerhalb von Gebäuden, also im Freien.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Dr Mik (24 Oktober 2006)

Unsere Service-Steckdosen bekommen auch keinen FI-Schutz, ebensowenig ist mir eine Vorschrift darüber bekannt.

Aber was den Aussenbereich angeht, in der Hauselektrik gehören dazu nicht nur die Steckdosen die wirklich draußen sitzen, sondern auch die, die z.B. in der Nähe der Terrassentür montiert sind. Da man ja ein angeschlossenes Gerät mit nach draussen führen kann. So haben wir es in der Meisterschule gelernt, die VDE-Normen sind in dem Bereich ja immer so wahnsinnig flexibel ausgelegt.  

Im Grunde gilt, jeder Elektriker bzw. jeder, der an Teilen einer elektrischen Anlage tätig ist, ist auch für die Gesamtanlage verantwortlich. Im Prinzip stehen wir also alle schon mit einem Bein im Grab.  
Ergo, wenn man mit FI schützen kann, sollte man ihn auch einsetzen.

Mik


----------



## nade (24 Oktober 2006)

Hab mir grade mal die VDE zu Gemüte geführt und auch nichts wirklich brauchbares gefunden. Also was etwas schwer zu Argumentieren ist währe VDE 0100-704 , die ist für Baustellen.
Wobei dann wieder die definition was eine Baustelle ist nicht wirklich zutrifft, da es zwar um bauliche Veränderungen handeln kann, aber halt nicht in dem Ausmaß wie in der Definition geschrieben.
Aber eine Servicesteckdose stellt nicht sicher das auch nur wirklich ein PG oder Handleuchte dran betrieben wird, es währe je nach Aufstellungsort theoretisch gesehen möglich das über eine Kabeltrommel im Außenbereich was gemacht wird oder Arbeiten in feuchten bzw nassen Anlagenteilen erfolgen.Letzteres kommt dann aber wiederrum auf die Anlage an.
Ich mein da auch was überflogen zu haben was FI und Brandschutz angeht.
Also die VDE ist da der Anhaltspunkt, mußt halt eben auf den entsprechenden Fall was zutreffen könnte raussuchen und entsprechend "deuten" und "auslegen"/anwenden.


----------

